
Ask HN: Is there an easy way to attach notes to each pane in tmux (or screen) - soulbadguy
I am heavily multitasking (as a way to hide the latency caused by ridiculously long compile&#x2F;test cycles) using multiple tmux sessions and panes. I find myself  constantly trying to remember what i was doing in each pane so i am looking for an easy way to attach a note&#x2F;memo to each pane.
======
sevensor
You can set the name of a window using the comma (control-b ,) I often do this
to keep things straight. Harder to do this by pane though. But I rarely find
myself doing more than ten things at once.

